# First calling contest hunt!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I got to go on my first calling contest with a couple of PT members out in West Texas this weekend. Not a really good weekend for hunting, but we still had a good time!

Called up a coyote which we got, and 2 cats that we ended up messing around with for an hour each and they both ended up walking.

Then there was the kamikaze jackrabbit that worked his way into a woodpecker distress from 300 yards away. Not sure what he planned to do when he got there, but he sure kept us busy for 55 minutes as we worked to slowly coax those glowing eyes out of the brush and into shooting range.

Still not sure how I feel about the contests. I don't wanna put a label on anyone but these hunts seem to be all about the money and that makes the entire hunt a lot different than I am used to. Plus, 24 hours of hunting is a long time for me.

Anyway, I think i'd like to try another one some day. It was nice to get out and actually just focus on hunting for a while.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well Chris, at least you got your feet wet. Ill be goin to my first one here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got to one every year called the "antelope eaters hunt" the Mojave county sportsman club puts it on to thin the coyotes before the antelope have their young(which are eaten immediatly by the coyotes) It's more about the hunt for me , although there are prizes. They give you one raffle ticket for signing up and another for each yote you bring in, but you can also buy tickets. Last year I was unable to make it,(it was really muddy so I didn't cry) hopefully this march.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just to get out and hunt is a contest in itself, not a big fan of any kind of contest though really can't knock something until you try it, Heck I couldn't win at Bingo if I was the only player in the Hall!! HA!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good time to get out and enjoy some fellowship with fellow hunters whether you win or not to me. Anytime you can do that is good! Usually a good time to listen and learn for me.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

The lighting jack is a pretty good jack rabbit call I found out. It was runnig around the edge of the field we were calling in and we though it was a yote. Laugh all you want but here the rabbits can total a truck if you dont have a grill guard!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> The lighting jack is a pretty good jack rabbit call I found out. It was runnig around the edge of the field we were calling in and we though it was a yote. Laugh all you want but here the rabbits can total a truck if you dont have a grill guard!


Maybe we should have a contest for biggest rabbit then ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You want to see big, you should see the size of the Hares in the Arctic, now they would do damage to a vehicle.


----------

